# Canning Question



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I tried some pickled Okra today. Haven't been around canning since my Mom did it many years ago. I read up on and believe I followed the procedures correctly. I packed it, filled to the level called for, cleared the air bubbles off the jar and wiped down the sealing surface. I also cleaned and heated the lids and jars. 

My question is how tight to turn the ring initially. I didn't crank down on the lid. I turned until I felt resistance and then about a 1/4 turn past that. I noticed when I placed the jars in the water and before it came back to a boil some air seeping out from under the rings on a couple of jars. Is that normal or did I not have the lids on tight enough. The jars appear to have sealed as there is no popping cap sound or flex on the lids when pushed.

I don't mind sacrificing these jars in the name of safety. I would rather get it right than worry about $6-7 bucks worth of ingredients it took to make it.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This is Mrs Profish, seems like they should be fine. I never over tighten them before they go in the pot though. Just firm. After they come out and cool slightly, check then tighten them. You should be able to turn them slightly more and the seals with be setting and the centers shouldn't 
have any give...

PS. I have a great brine for okra, or cucumbers if you like...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thank You. I would like to try that brine.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Well here it is
Brine:
12 cups water
2 cups 9% vinegar
10 Tbsp. canning salt
2 tsp. sugar
Wash cucumbers or okra with brush. Pack and clean jars along with fresh dill and 2 hot peppers.(per quart). Bring brine to a boil and pour over cucs to within 1/4 inch of jar top. Place lids with rims on jars loosely, but "touching". Place in water bath (not flooded). Bring to a boil for 5 minutes. Remove from water bath and tighten lids. Let stand at room temp. to cool and seal. Check to insure lids are sealed after cooling. Hint' place new jar lids in water on stove to warm before using: this helps aid in the lid sealing to the jar.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

I can yearly Mrs profish00 is exactly right :cheers:


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

If they have a good seal they should be fine, take the rings off and if you can lift the jar by the lids without breaking the seal then they're good to go. If not and a jar didn't seal properly just refrigerate and use that jar first.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

2X


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I have canned many jars of okra, none of which I have ever put in a boiling water bath or canner. Just boiled my recipe and poured over the okra in the jars and snug the lid up. Never had a problem. My .02


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Well it looks like everything is good to go. Took the rings off and the jars stayed sealed w/no leaks. Thanks for the info. Mrs Profish I will be trying that brine out.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Well here it is
> Brine:
> 12 cups water
> 2 cups 9% vinegar
> ...


 Mrs.Profish do you have a brine you use for pickling egg's?


----------

